# Rob Zombies Tour



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone had tickets to see Rob Zombie on his UK tour? 

I was at the show in Brixton last night and all I can say is wow! :doublesho He may not be the worlds best singer but as a frontman, showman and artist he's absolutely awesome. 

Also, considering the stage isn't exactly large they managed to fit three huge screens showing various B-movie clips amongst other things, numerous monsters that came walking on as well as flames, strobes, fireworks etc. 

The set was impressive with a bit of White Zombie chucked in along with his solo classics and a couple of the best tracks from Hellbilly Deluxe II!! 

Also just to seal it as one of the best gigs I've ever been too, they had Joey Jordison on the drums. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep I was there as well, totally awesome show, I've been waiting for him to come to the UK for years and it was well worth the wait. Hopefully he'll be back soon with another show.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I really hope so as well. Like you was waiting to see him live but just never came over, probably in part due to the film directing. 

Glad he did though, what a show. I've seen a lot of 'bigger' bands in terms of venue etc but not quite anything that's been so in your face as that. I'd go so far as to say he'd give Iron Maiden or AC/DC a run for their money for sheer theatrics and putting on a show.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Sounds excellent Alex, had some white zombie on in the car the other day:devil: 

Didnt even realise he was touring :thumb:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

missed it, bugger!


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah I really hope so as well. Like you was waiting to see him live but just never came over, probably in part due to the film directing.
> 
> Glad he did though, what a show. I've seen a lot of 'bigger' bands in terms of venue etc but not quite anything that's been so in your face as that. I'd go so far as to say he'd give Iron Maiden or AC/DC a run for their money for sheer theatrics and putting on a show.


I saw White Zombie back in 1994 and they were awesome but he has said before he doesnt like coming over to the UK touring too much because he doesnt like the TV over here and other bits and pieces.

He sure does put on a show knows how to make things stand out....Wonder what he'll do next time?


----------

